# Education for children



## INDOZ (Aug 11, 2010)

My daughter is in 8th standard studying in CBSE syllabus, tell me what option of further study for her is there if i move to Australia.I am concerned about her study so I am planning to postpone coming to Australia.Can you suggest what should i do?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Australian schools are basically six years in primary schools and then six in secondary, the last two years being preparation and testing for university and senior colleges admissions.
There is the options of public government finded schools or private schools which can be affiliated with various religions and they also get government funding and parents will also contribute fees of various ammounts depending on schools, say a range of $5000 - $15000 p.a.
Study in Australia


----------



## INDOZ (Aug 11, 2010)

that means my daughter can join in last two years of secondary school, btw what will be the cost at this stage. The religious affiliation is for any religion or for any particular religion? Just for clarification.what is the amount of govt funding at this secondary stage?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You have mentioned your daughter is at 8th standard and if by that you mean she is studying in her 8th year, that could equate to year 8 or just the second year of secondary school here and so perhaps 4 years to go.
Private schools with religious affiliation will be a school for a specific religion, mainly catholic or protestant for Australia and some muslim.
Not sure on the government funding level for private schools but it does not so much matter for it'll be what the student fees set by the school that you'll pay.
There are often waiting lists for private school enrolments too.


----------



## INDOZ (Aug 11, 2010)

*thanks wanderer*

Thanks wanderer for your prompt input


----------

